# 2001 740IL smoking



## rellwenz (Aug 21, 2007)

My 740Il just started spitting gray smoke all of a sudden out of the tail pipe.I noticed a day before when I started it that it would idle very low almost like it wants to cut off but when i tap gas it idles back to normal. What could be the problem.Are we talking about thousands of dollars or what?I'm scared to death can somebody help me PLEASE!


----------



## ross1 (Jun 27, 2007)

Black smoke = fuel
White "smoke" = coolant (steam really)
White/blue smoke = oil
I'm guessing your trouble is fuel, running too rich. This is better than oil or coolant.
Is this all the time? Only when cold or hot? Does the smoke stop when you tap the gas?


----------



## M.Wong (Jan 9, 2003)

It's not white smoke, right? If it is, with the engine running pull out the oil dipstick and check if there are any sounds comming out of the hole -like gurguling. Put your finger on the hole and feel if the air is being sucked or blown out. 

If there's any vaccuming or blowing of the air than you know for sure that the OSV cover is bad. A bad OSV cover usually sends white smoke out the tail pipe.


----------

